# Thinking about buying a young horse



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

So I'm thinking about buying a young horse. I currently don't have a horse of my own and I usually go for the older broke horses. Horses like that are a bit out of my price range. I'm majoring in Equine Science so I feel it's a little odd that I don't have a horse. lol I've been lucky enough to have many amazing trainers come in and give demonstrations in our classes. Some of the few are Julie Goodnight and we even had Parelli come in today. (If you get the emailed newsletter you know where haha)

Anywho, after each one if thes clinics I really want to go home and try this stuff out. I want to gain more confidence and experience in training since that will help me in my future career. 

My question is, what should I look for in a young horse? A first young horse. I know when you view older horses you ride them and try the out but I'm not sure what to do with a young one. I was thinking about the age range of 1-2 ish. What do you think? That way I can have a relatively clean slate. I'm hoping to find some that are at least catchable. I found a filly that leads, ties, picks up feet. They said she is a little pushy and paws some but I figure I might be able to work through that. I'd like a gelding but I might end up with a filly just to save a bit of money on gelding as well as not having to separate him from a filly we have boarded at our home which might be difficult to do. 

Am I totally crazy for wanting to do this? Part of me is really nervous to try it but part if me really wants to do it to gain more experience. I want to do this so I won't be nervous about it anymore lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

I did the exact same thing, though the horse was four years old, and it was a huge mistake. Granted I was much younger than you, but I had ridden and owned horses for years before hand. How much experience do you have riding? Working with babies? Are you going to be working with a trainer?
It can be a good experience, or it can be a horrible experience all depending on your experience.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

I've taken probably about 5 years in lessons total, owned a horse for a year but had to sell her for college. Ive been to a lot of clinics and demonstrations both that I've either bought tickets to or have had come talk at school. I'm also slightly addicted to watching all sorts of online educational horse videos. Lol. I'd be doing it by myself. I know that isn't smart in some cases but I dont really have those resources available. I don't have much experience physically working with babies personally but I feel that I know enough about them and what things they do. I have a boarder at our home who is like 13 I believe who has a two year old mustang filly she's working with and they are getting along fine. She has her mother helping out sometimes but I feel that I know just as much as they do. 

I'm going slightly stir crazy as well not having much to do and with summer coming up that will only get worse which is partly why I'm considering this. 

And excuse any typos and awkward sentences. I always lose my train if thought when typing huge stuff in my phone lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

I've never trained a young horse myself, maybe one day! But from what I have heard, been told and discussed with more experience people, going it alone with no previous experience isn't a great idea.

From what I understand, having a trainer, or someone with more experience to help really does pay off in the end.

Of course, it is up to you at the end of the day  Good luck with whatever you choose though.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I think we're all a little crazy for being in the horse business! To be quite frank, unless you have a trainer to work regularly with you and the youngster, I'd say pass. 5 years of riding lessons on an older horse doesn't give you a good foundation to work with youngsters as they have a whole different mind set. What about a little bit older horse that has at least been broke to ride yet green enough for you to train in whatever discipline you desire? But, that's just my opinion for what's it's worth! Let us know what you decide to get and post some photos!


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Depends on what you get. My mom thought she was insane when she bought me a 4 y/o when I was 14, but that horse was pretty dead-headed. Gave me lots of room to learn and grow. Find a nice horse at the top of your price range, they are usually nicer and have good attitudes with the ability to perform. I'd buy a $5k paint yearling with a pedigree over a backyard $500 grade horse any day. Why? Because it has a better chance of becoming something worthwhile, a better chance of having great attributes, and an investment project.

It also depends on where you want to start. Do you want to get a green 2 y/o, or do you actually want to break the horse yourself? I think if you have a lot of resources, you should go for breaking it. But if you don't feel confident in yourself as a rider, then opt for a 2 y/o that has been broken. It's up to you.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I also have to say pass on the young horse.
I have known people who are good riders, show at a regional level and win but wouldn't know the first thing about starting a colt. I would suggest saving a little more money and buying a broke horse, or the very least green broke, that you can enjoy. If you get a green broke horse and you have the resources to help you, that would be a step in the right direction to getting a colt of your own to start and some point. Buying a colt and training it is whole new can of worms. It requires quite a bit of knowledge and time. And if your in college full time, I doubt you have the time...but I could be wrong.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustAwesome (Jun 22, 2011)

I see nothing wrong with you wanting to get a youngster.
When he/she comes home just remember we are here if you have any questions but if you have any serious issues get a hold of a trainer to guide you through!

I'd only ever get a youngster, generally I buy as week/s old foals.
Why? because I had horses who had been beaten, neglected and were frightened.. why would I risk going down that road again? I didn't and I am glad.



Good luck and remember to have fun!


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

In my opinion five years experience isn't nearly enough to have a foundation solid enough to take on a youngster. I would wait and save until you can afford a horse more suitable to yourself.


----------



## Island Horselover (Apr 4, 2012)

Well so you said you have riding lessons for about 5 years, that means that you should know a bit or a lot about riding a horse. But if you get a 2 year old you have to teach them everything, do you have experience with ground work? I am breaking quiet a few youngstars these days and I always have my partner (a horseperson too) with me, it can be dangerous especially if you do not exactly know what you are doing! If you would get a slightly older horse, even if it is "only green broke" at least can start riding it pretty soon and start your training, if it is only 2 then you still have to wait a year before even starting to think about riding - so you feed the horse for a year which might make up for the extra money you have to spend on a more experienced horse........ just something to think about!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I also have to say get something slightly older, I have been riding since i could walk and retraining my boy for the last two years but I in no way would take on a youngster at 1-2 eith such little basics and with no trainer. I am also on the look towards green atleast depending on where you are( on my phone cant see) there are many greenbroke and even fairly broke for next to nothing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Get something older, and you can still practice all the training techniques that grab your interest in your studies, horses and owners both never stop learning.

For the most bang for your buck, I would recommend looking into a solid bred paint. Because they don't have the necessary white for regular registry, they are sold for much, much less than their colored counterparts and you can easily find a well started, well bred gelding for an affordable price.

For your level of experience, I would be looking at the 6-15 age range and expect to use lessons to help you both grow... have fun in your search and keep us posted on your finds in the horse hunt


----------



## Spotted Image (Aug 10, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with getting an younger horse, just know what you are getting into. They require more time, you can’t just work with them when ever. I’m an college student to so I can know how time is, which is why I put this out there. If you have hd 5 years of experince, depending on expereince you probably could at least get an green broke horse. I was 9 years old when I got my first horse, had to retrain her and 6 months later had a foal. Then at age 14 I trained my first horse fully, from an wild yearling to an lesson horse. Now, I did have my family helping, but also they were into Tennessee Walkers and after my first horse, I decided to get out of the gaited horses. I used the internet a lot, when I did know and what my family said was only walker based. I would say with your price range you could probably pick up an nicer horse than you think. I just got an 7 year old, good registered Appaloosa Mare, soildly broke, but had 6 months off for $500. All she needs is a small tune up, but mainly she just needs finished, for an event. So depending on your area, and style of riding you might be able to pick up an older horse for an fair price.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I wouldn't get a horse that young. If you get a yearling you'll have to feed, board and work with it for a year or two before you can even ride it. By the time its ready to be broken you can do it yourself (risky if you don't know what you're doing) or pay someone else to do it (expensive) so really you end up spending a lot more on a young horse, than you would an older one. 

Young horses require constant work, and I know that while you study that can be really hard. When I have exams and essays due I can't go and ride everyday, I sometimes can't ride for a few weeks but you can't just keep taking time off like that with a really young horse. 

Try getting something around 5 years old maybe, with the basics down pat, but that hasn't been taught any refined skills. That way you can still train the horse to do what you want, but they're still rideable. At this age you can probably easier pick temperament so you can buy a horse that doesn't require heaps of work.

I know its hard to afford a horse, and sometimes you have to wait. I put away the money I would normally spend on a horse away each week while I am saving. Because obviously you have to pay to keep it - and that money is going nowhere now! That way I can save $50 - $100 a week extra at least, plus other savings. 

There are bargains around, in every area, you just have to wait and look. If you live in a more populated city/town/region then consider looking outside it. Horses are cheaper in the country. Also, consider putting out a wanted ad - that has worked for me twice in getting horses people hadn't decided to sell but they saw and ad and thought the horse would suit.


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Just my 2¢ ... I took in a 5 month old last summer but only after I got a commitment from the trainer at my boarding facility that he would help me. As it turned out, that facility didn't work out for various reasons so I moved to one with a good trainer I have known and watch work for several years. He is there every day if something comes up with my colt. He will start him in another couple of years. I can't imagine having a baby without this kind of support. It just wouldn't be fair to the well-being of the horse.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks for all the input. Honestly, I'm more interested in the ground work part rather than the riding so getting a young horse in that case wouldn't be a problem. I have property to put the horse on, so I dont have to pay for board. I'm well aware of the work that is involved with young horses so I don't need to be told that lol. Funny Ace, I used to own a now 13 year old solid paint mare. I did put up a wanted ad just to see what was out there in my area and I sure am getting bombarded with emails with lots of options. I partly wanted to get a younger horse for the clean slate. A lot of people I know have gotten some green broke horses that come with so many problems and always tell me they'll never do it again. Like I said before, I have a 13 year old boarder who's working with a 2 year old mustang filly pretty much herself and is progressing along fine. And then again I've seen some young horses pull some crazy stuff...which is why I'm torn. -shrug- but thanks for the suggestions.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I just want to point out that just because that 13yr old is progressing fine with the mustang it means nothing to you. If you dont pick extremly carefully you could get something way over your level andh could grt hurt easily. While yes you are taking a chance getting a greeny that is where the being picky and looking carefully comes into play if you look carefully enough you can find the right one. However good luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

That was actually one of the questions I asked initially in my OP. What should I look for in a young horse and what do you need to do to evaluate one?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Well i would make sure they have ground basics and is RESPECTFUL that is a big one. Next I would play around push buttons tk see if he/she will be the over reactive type or a thinker. If possible ask to see parents or siblings. Do not take short cuts ask as many questions as possible don't be afraid to question and ask them to show you personally what the horse knows currently.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

However even then things could pop up after. Bring a trainer or someone else horse smart with you for a second opinion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

I have never bought a young horse i train my own that i breed. (im not a trainer i only train my own) But i like a horse that is responsive. You want them to be straight in the legs and have good conformation. You dont want one that trying to lunge at you or hurt the owner. If they are 1-2 they should be halter broke. Just make sure when your looking they are smart, and respond to what is being asked.


----------



## Island Horselover (Apr 4, 2012)

Good to hear that you are more into groundwork than riding, because that is what you gotta do the next few months and years  It is a good way of learning a lot about the horse and yourself. All the best for that. When you go and see the young horse, watch his or her body language, especially the ears when you come closer or when you go up to the horse. It is kind of hard to say what to look for in a horse that is so young as they still developing everything, especially their behaviour! Anyway, let the owners show you if she is really that comfortable with tying and picking feet and what ever you mentioned before she is suppost to be fine with! Other than that if she or he does not have a 5th leg go for it and good luck!!!!! Just be careful and spend lots of time on the ground! Cheers,


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Just a suggestion,

Since you are in college, limited on funds, and interested in doing ground work,
why don't you apprentice under someone who starts colts, you could do all the stuff you want to do, learn from someone expreienced and you don't have to pay for feed or vet bills.

You would learn a lot, figure out if it is something you are truly interested in before you spend the money. And by then you wouldn't have to ask what to look for in a colt, you will already know


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Just a suggestion,
> 
> Since you are in college, limited on funds, and interested in doing ground work,
> why don't you apprentice under someone who starts colts, you could do all the stuff you want to do, learn from someone expreienced and you don't have to pay for feed or vet bills.
> ...


Very smart. And that would be great to put on a resume.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I love this forum. People post that they want to breed their mare and everyone screams "Don't do it, just buy a young horse."

Here's a girl with good horse experience behind her and in school for equine related subjects and she wants to buy a young horse and people tell her "Don't do it.."

Just a little irony.

Every young horse should hope for a girl that has had 5 years of instructed riding lessons and is in college for equine studies... I'm thinking she has numerous resources and a young horse would be a great project for her ..

Good luck to the OP .. whatever you decide.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

texasgal said:


> I love this forum. People post that they want to breed their mare and everyone screams "Don't do it, just buy a young horse."
> 
> Here's a girl with good horse experience behind her and in school for equine related subjects and she wants to buy a young horse and people tell her "Don't do it.."
> 
> ...


LOL!
You won't ever hear me say that! That's for sure.

I occasionally buy horses that were started or rode by people who didn't know better and could no longer handle the horse. Some of them were people who decided to raise a foal of their own and some were from people who decided buying a unbroke 2 yr. For a project was a good idea.

Sure not all them turn in to spoiled or dangerous horses, but most don't realize that training is a different ball game from riding casualy. I am not implying that the OP is going to ruin a horse but she needs to have a good idea of what she is getting herself into.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

texasgal said:


> I love this forum. People post that they want to breed their mare and everyone screams "Don't do it, just buy a young horse."
> 
> Here's a girl with good horse experience behind her and in school for equine related subjects and she wants to buy a young horse and people tell her "Don't do it.."
> 
> ...


Haha I've noticed that as well. I know 5 years doesn't look like much on paper. Hell, it's hard enough already competing against a lot of other students in my major that have had life long experience. But those five years have been supplemented with clinics, internet research, video watching, bunch of classes in school, reading etc. I feel like I've been bombarded with everything lol I have been offered a few times to work with some peoples horses, but honestly I wanted to get my own the first time around just in case I did end up screwing up the horse in some way. That way it's my problem and not somebody elses. Though I doubt that would happen.

But maybe I'll just end up getting an older broke horse and see what things I can teach it to do on the ground. -shrug-


----------



## Allison C (Sep 14, 2010)

OP, I noticed that you are in Colorado. Depending on what school you are attending, you may be able to enroll in a training class and work with a young horse prior to buying. (CSU does this and sells the horses at the Legends of Ranching sale and North Eastern Jr. College does this as well). Again, depending on where you are at, there are plenty of places that you apprentice/volunteer at as well.

If not, and you're still set on getting one of your own (I can't tell you not to, because I just did :lol make sure you take someone that it very experienced in buying *YOUNG *horses with you. The person that I take lessons from right now, is not the same person that I would trust in picking out a yearling or two year old. 

Figure out what your long-term goals are for you and the horse. Make sure that the mentor that you use to help you agrees that your potential buys will fit them.

Good luck in whatever you choose to do!


----------

